# Bergwerk Faunus LSD



## sailus (6. September 2015)

Moin zusammen,

Vor kurzem habe ich ein Faunus LSD (2004er Modell?) geschenkt bekommen. 
Die Schwinge ist jedoch leicht defekt, hat nen Knick drin. 
Habt ihr ne Ahnung, wo ich noch Ersatz bekommen könnte?







Gruß Marc 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Linussoft (8. September 2015)

ich fürchte, da wirst du dich bei ebay und Co umsehen müssen, Bergwerk gibt es ja so nicht mehr, und selbst der LSD Rahmen ist ja schon äußerst betagt. 

Linus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sailus (8. September 2015)

Hmm, klingt jetzt nicht wirklich gut. Kann man alternativ irgendwas machen, um den Rahmen zu retten?

Marc


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanz-hanz (9. September 2015)

Vielleicht hat Müsing/D.Bayer noch was rum liegen. Die hatten damals mal die Reste geramscht. Da mal nachfragen, im schlimmsten Fall bekommst Du ein Nein...


----------



## sailus (10. September 2015)

Alles klar. Hab vielen Dank!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## falder (11. September 2015)

Hallo sailus, eine Adresse für Probleme mit Bikes von Bergwerk : Grand-Raid Bikes&Parts


----------



## sailus (11. September 2015)

Danke für den Tipp. Habe die mal angeschrieben. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## p100473 (19. November 2020)

Mein altes FAUNUS LSD ist die ganze Zeit noch super gefahren.
Dummerweise habe ich mir nie ein Ersatzschaltauge besorgt, weil ich selten damit gefahren bin.
Jetzt auf einer banalen Abendrunde hat sich die Kette irgendwo verklemmt und das Schaltauge ist mir gebrochen.
Kann mir einer zufällig ein Schaltauge verkaufen oder mir einen Tipp geben, wo ich das herbekommen könnte?

Danke und schöne Grüße


----------



## XC_Freund (17. Januar 2021)

Sieht sehr ähnlich aus








						Scott Schaltauge für Speedster Rim Modell 2015 - 2016
					

Schaltauge für Scott Speedster Rahmen für Felgenbremsen Modelljahr 2015-2016. Spezifikationen:Einbaubreite:10 x 130 mmMontageaufnahme:Non-Direct MountAusführungen:silber / Typ 1: Kompatibilität: Scott Speedster 10 Modell 2016Scott Speedster 20 Modell




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## p100473 (17. Januar 2021)

Danke!  Ich habe das Schaltauge inzwischen über "Schaltauge de" gefunden. Über das Foto konnten sie das Modell identifizieren.

SG


----------

